# More tarpon action...Run that dog!



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's a few pics of one I hooked and landed tonight.
Literally wore me out, fought for 45 minutes. Got video, just gotta edit some, it's long, my boy hooked up right around dusk, getting dark, got a few pics and video of that also, but not that great. I'll post up when I get some time.
Run that dog!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Making me jealous! Way to go! Your son is never going to forget this trip!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Some video of jumps...short, edited for time and action!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWleVqk_M4Y


----------

